# tip up fishing for walleye



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Me and my buddies are headed up to northern MI for some walleyes through the ice in January. Just curious as to how everybody rigs their tip ups for eyes. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ruffin'it (Aug 7, 2007)

I take my Pike tip-up with the braided line and ad a swivel, to the swivel I attach about 6 feet of 4lb fluorocarbon (stuff is practically invisible underwater). To the fluorocarbon I attach a split shot and a treble hook. A shiner hooked through the tail or just below the dorsel fin will make for great walleye bait. Set your minnow 4-6 inches off bottom.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Pretty much the same as ruffin'it but I use Maxima Ultragreen mono as a leader. A size 8 or 10 treble hook depending on the size of the bait.


----------



## Cedar River FinAddict (Oct 31, 2008)

On Little Bay de Noc I rig the spool with 30# Cortland Greenspot Dacron. I like it because it is white and you can see the direction the fish is running to help set the hook versus the black line that most companies currently market for tipups. On the dacron I thread a small button that I can slide back and forth easily to set the depth.

I attach 5-6 feet of 10# Seagar Fluorocarbon Leader Line using a small SPRO swivel. I use #8 Owner trebles with a #2 split shot about 8 inches above. Most of our tipup fishing is done with large 6+ inch suckers usually about 3-5 feet off bottom. 

Good Luck-


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

ok I feel real stupid asking this question but I am new to this. I have used tips but cannot figure out how to control the depth of where the bait will be. Is it the spit shot above the hook? I also have tried pinching a split shot in front of that wire arm. I have the circle tip ups and a fold open one. Seriously I cant figure this out. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i use 10 pound mono on my tip-ups ,then i ad a small barrel swivel an 6 foot of 6-8 pound fluro carbon line..(have tried 4 pound leaders but have had tooooooo many eyes break off at the hole thrashing) 
i pinch the split shot about 6 inches above a # 10 treble.
great for jumbo perch too



the reason i went back to mono was it doesn't ice up like the fire line does .nothing worse than trying to thaw out tip ups from the night before


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Oger said:


> ok I feel real stupid asking this question but I am new to this. I have used tips but cannot figure out how to control the depth of where the bait will be. Is it the spit shot above the hook? I also have tried pinching a split shot in front of that wire arm. I have the circle tip ups and a fold open one. Seriously I cant figure this out. Any help is appreciated.


Are you using a small foam or sponge bobber to mark depth? Use a half a tooth pick to pin those to the line, or use one of those slip on bobber stops strings. 

To set depth pull the tooth pick out, hang on to the bobber, clip on a sounder weight to hook, let the line out until sounder hits bottom, lower the bobber a couple of feet compensating for the tip up spool depth and pin the bobber in place, bring line up remove sounder, put on minnow and lower down, set flag.

Or instead of using the sounder weight if you have sonar you could use that to. Find myself doing it this way a lot more now. Helps if you want to fish above weeds or structure.


----------

